# Thinking of joining club but few questions



## Randombiker9 (27 Nov 2019)

So I am thinking of joining a cycling club however have a few questions and would like to know your opinions if any of you guys are in any clubs.

1. Does it matter on the type of bike you have? 
2. Do you have to be a certain age?
3. Who’s in charge of a club. Like a coach or ?
4, How do find a club near you?
5. Do they accept people with medical conditions as im Type 1 diabeties 
6. Are most members nice have and have any of you had bad experiences.
7. Do they make you do some sort of cycling test before joining.
8. Anything else to know 

I’m bassically looking to join a club to be a bit more social and also so I have another thing to do because I currently have a lot of free time.


----------



## Stompier (27 Nov 2019)

Do you have a particular club in mind? If so, those questions are so specific that you would probably be better asking them direct. Clubs vary massively in their aims and activities and so do people's experiences, so there is not going to be a single, general answer to any of those questions.


----------



## DCLane (27 Nov 2019)

Each club will have a different ethos; mine's more about road riding with very few racing and a new MTB section. They're social through to more serious.

1. It shouldn't matter what type of bike, although the type of club will almost dictate that. It goes from the HSBC-sponsored Let's Ride through to racing clubs with the latest kit such as Rapha CC. My club's got riders on all sorts of bikes, hybrids through to the latest carbon - and in most cases there's no snobbery.

One thing to think about, seeing you're female, is whether they have a ladies section or even be a female-only club. Mine began a ladies section about 4 years ago when riders from several clubs wanted to form their own sub-group and have their own rides / kit / events to help women ride more. It's been a brilliant idea, with a greater range of rides and more partners joining as well.

2. Age-wise you'll probably have to be over 16, otherwise it's a junior club and there's lots of those.

3. If it's a British Cycling registered club there'll be a committee. The club secretary is usually the point of contact.

4. British Cycling's Clubfinder will help you find one: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubfinder

5. Diabetes should be fine, although I'd let them know when you join. That's a minor condition compared to some.

6. Most members are fine; those that aren't tend to find themselves out on their own. I've had a couple of bad experiences when considering joining a club; one local one didn't want new members and another said I was too fast for them  . I've had a couple of riders be an issue in mine - I have my own way of dealing with them, usually up steep hills 

7. No test, but most clubs will invite potential members on one of their shorter or beginner rides just to check. On a couple of occasions my club's had riders who couldn't ride more than a couple of miles slowly try to join their long weekend ride that's at speed. We've got beginner's rides for that purpose and a more social sister club.

My suggestion is to find a few clubs local to you, look at their website / social media pages and select one/two that are of interest. Make contact. I found mine because they rode on Saturday's and bumped into their riders a couple of times - they seemed (mostly) sensible.

You're likely to be covered under their insurance for up to 5 rides. After that you'd need to join and pay a membership fee plus insurance, usually through being a British Cycling or Cycling UK member.

Where are you based? There's probably CC members nearby who know of the different clubs, and may even be a member.


----------



## HLaB (27 Nov 2019)

Nothing should matter but some clubs become a bit testosterone based but other groups are the exact opposite and you sometimes have to try a few to find the one that suits you. I've found clubs/groups on the web, the BC Club finder site is one resource or just googling and at them through word of mouth I've found out about other group who might not be on the web.


----------



## Seevio (27 Nov 2019)

1. Probably not
2. Depends on the club. May have to be over 18
3. Depends on the club. 
4. Google search. Facebook. Ask on CC. Local club guide. Library. Ask at local bike shop. 
5. Depends on club. Probably. How will they know? 
6. Depends on club. 
7. Depends on club. Probably have to demonstrate you no longer need stabilisers. This is usual achieved by showing up on the bike. You may need to be able to keep up with certain rides. 
8. Best thing to do is find a local club and ask them. If you like what they have to say, join. If not, find another club and ask them etc.


----------



## Randombiker9 (28 Nov 2019)

Thanks suppose i should google and I’m 20 in the Reading, Berkshire area.

I forgot my friends mum said something about cycling clubs when I last saw them perhaps I should ask some people I know,


----------



## mjr (28 Nov 2019)

DCLane said:


> 4. British Cycling's Clubfinder will help you find one: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubfinder
> 
> 5. Diabetes should be fine, although I'd let them know when you join. That's a minor condition compared to some.


4. Also look on www.letsride.co.uk www.cyclenation.org.uk www.cyclinguk.org and probably Sustrans, Meetup, Facebook and so on - BC like to pretend other groupings don't exist but we do.

5. Only tell them if there's a risk you'll need care during the ride as a result. Otherwise, them refusing to let you ride would be discrimination so I wouldn't tell them (and don't for my illness), especially BC clubs with its recent past ("wobblies and gimps").


> On a couple of occasions my club's had riders who couldn't ride more than a couple of miles slowly try to join their long weekend ride that's at speed. We've got beginner's rides for that purpose and a more social sister club.


It seems insulting to label the slower ride as "beginners" and iffy to refer them to a "sister". Many people get slower through illness. Maybe that's part of why some of its target audience avoids it.



> You're likely to be covered under their insurance for up to 5 rides. After that you'd need to join and pay a membership fee plus insurance, usually through being a British Cycling or Cycling UK membe


Only insured on BC club rides if you are an invited guest, as I understand it.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Nov 2019)

Unless you subscribe to Groucho Marx's view that ' I wouldn't want to belong to any club that would have me as a member' I should give one a try, if you don't like it move to another.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Nov 2019)

If you don’t mind a journey, Abingdon Freewheeling offers a very different club experience. It’s a social riding club rather than sporting, offering group rides covering different distances and speeds. Doesn’t matter what you ride or wear.
Organise an annual cycle festival for all.


----------



## DCLane (28 Nov 2019)

mjr said:


> It seems insulting to label the slower ride as "beginners" and iffy to refer them to a "sister". Many people get slower through illness. Maybe that's part of why some of its target audience avoids it.



Probably worse to you (?) is that it's the Ladies' ride used for this. And it's currently the most popular ride the club runs.

Both clubs refer to themselves as sister clubs. One's more social, the other longer rides - and many are members of both.


----------



## Stompier (28 Nov 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks suppose i should google and I’m 20 in the Reading, Berkshire area.
> 
> I forgot my friends mum said something about cycling clubs when I last saw them perhaps I should ask some people I know,


Reading cc would be the most obvious choice - big club which should be able to cater for all levels or preferences.


----------



## Vantage (28 Nov 2019)

As a fellow type 1,do NOT keep it a secret. That's stupid advise. We both know how quickly a hypo can start and how quickly it can get serious. 
Ensure at the very least the ride leader knows about it and ensure you carry plenty of ammo (jelly babies are best) if a hypo attacks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Nov 2019)

On ride nomenclature, we have:
Fast
Medium
Mellow
Genteel


----------



## mjr (28 Nov 2019)

Vantage said:


> As a fellow type 1,do NOT keep it a secret. That's stupid advise. We both know how quickly a hypo can start and how quickly it can get serious.
> Ensure at the very least the ride leader knows about it and ensure you carry plenty of ammo (jelly babies are best) if a hypo attacks.


Please note that was not the advice for such cases. We don't know the OP. It's up to them to decide if they're at risk of needing care during a ride, not us and definitely not a ride leader. Blanket statements are unhelpful here.


----------



## DCLane (28 Nov 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks suppose i should google and I’m 20 in the Reading, Berkshire area.



+1 for Reading CC. They've a ladies section to the club http://www.readingcyclingclub.com/node/45 ; contact Marie via their Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/groups/readingcyclingclub/

Let us know how you get on. They're organising the 2020 National Hillclimb and my 15yo should be entering it.


----------



## sheddy (28 Nov 2019)

Just go and try one.


----------



## Vantage (28 Nov 2019)

mjr said:


> Please note that was not the advice for such cases. OP could be well managed on a continuous pump or whatever. We don't know. It's up to them to decide if they're at risk of needing care during a ride, not us and definitely not a ride leader.



Somebody needs to know incase of accident or emergency. Even pump users are not free of hypos. It's not a cure for diabetes, simply a different way of delivering insulin.
Whether you speak as diabetic or non diabetic, your advise to keep quiet about it is both stupid and ignorant of its risks. As a diabetic, I think I know more about it than you.


----------



## rivers (28 Nov 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> So I am thinking of joining a cycling club however have a few questions and would like to know your opinions if any of you guys are in any clubs.
> 
> 1. Does it matter on the type of bike you have? *Depends on the club*
> 2. Do you have to be a certain age? * As you're over 18, no*
> ...


----------



## mjr (28 Nov 2019)

Vantage said:


> Whether you speak as diabetic or non diabetic, your advise to keep quiet about it is both stupid and ignorant of its risks. As a diabetic, I think I know more about it than you.


And I think both that you know less about the Opening Poster's diabetes than the OP and that you are misreading my answer to "5. Do they accept people with medical conditions" as telling diabetics to do the exact opposite of what I wrote ("tell them [the ride first-aider] if there's a risk you'll need care during the ride"). I simply think one shouldn't tell a club about medical conditions on joining and probably never tell them about irrelevant ones, especially given BC's notorious ableism.


----------



## Vantage (28 Nov 2019)

mjr said:


> And I think both that you know less about the Opening Poster's diabetes than the OP and that you are misreading my answer to "5. Do they accept people with medical conditions" as telling diabetics to do the exact opposite of what I wrote ("tell them [the ride first-aider] if there's a risk you'll need care during the ride"). I simply think one shouldn't tell a club about medical conditions on joining and probably never tell them about irrelevant ones, especially given BC's notorious ableism.



It matters not who's diabetes is of concern. Diabetes, well controlled or not is at best, an unstable condition requiring ridiculous amounts of attention to manage. It takes very little effort to cause low glucose levels which causes dizziness, confusion, and in serious cases a full on epilepsy type attack. Not something to be desired when on a bike. 
Having some idiot deny a diabetic a ride as you say, would be a case of discrimination, but better that knowledge up front than having a hypo on a ride which the sufferer cannot take care of him/herself and no one else not knowing what to do. 
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## mjr (28 Nov 2019)

We're basically in agreement except who you tell when so I leave it there.

I've taken the helmet discussion to https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/5805799/


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2019)

Vantage said:


> It matters not who's diabetes is of concern. Diabetes, well controlled or not is at best, an unstable condition requiring ridiculous amounts of attention to manage. It takes very little effort to cause low glucose levels which causes dizziness, confusion, and in serious cases a full on epilepsy type attack. Not something to be desired when on a bike.
> Having some idiot deny a diabetic a ride as you say, would be a case of discrimination, but better that knowledge up front than having a hypo on a ride which the sufferer cannot take care of him/herself and no one else not knowing what to do.
> Better safe than sorry.



You are absolutely correct. I have no knowledge of diabetes but I am epileltic, had a heart attack in 2015 and a brain haemorrhage in January this year. Everyone I ride with regularly, and many others in the club, are aware of some or all of my medical history.

As I see it I would be highly irresponsible not to inform people around me in case there is an event of some sort. Secondly I am much safer if friends know of my medical history as it will help them convey the urgency of the situation should the emergency services be required.

I have no concerns over declaring my medical history in any situation where it might have the slightest relevance. There should be no embarrassment in doing so whatever the condition.


----------



## HLaB (28 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You are absolutely correct. I have no knowledge of diabetes but I am epileltic, had a heart attack in 2015 and a brain haemorrhage in January this year. Everyone I ride with regularly, and many others in the club, are aware of some or all of my medical history.
> 
> As I see it I would be highly irresponsible not to inform people around me in case there is an event of some sort. Secondly I am much safer if friends know of my medical history as it will help them convey the urgency of the situation should the emergency services be required.
> 
> I have no concerns over declaring my medical history in any situation where it might have the slightest relevance. There should be no embarrassment in doing so whatever the condition.


 That quite a list, I hope its all under control. When I was an epileptic in my teen/twenties I had the same policy of letting everyone that I rode with/ worked with know. Thankfully, its been about 20years since my last fit. This year I had a major op and was in chemo and that policy has come back into place. I am 99.99% sure nothing will happen but i the worst case I'd rather they know than things be delayed whilst they figure out what is happening.


----------



## mjr (28 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have no concerns over declaring my medical history in any situation where it might have the slightest relevance. There should be no embarrassment in doing so whatever the condition.


Key phrase remains "relevance". There is no point me disclosing my medical conditoions because they will not cause an incident on a ride and paramedics don't need to know. By the time any of them matter (a week or so), they'll have my records or been in touch with my medical insurers. The main thing achieved by disclosure is discrimination by idiots.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2019)

@HLaB yes thank you it is all under control. I am fitter, healthier and stronger than I have been in perhaps 30 years!! My last fit was in 2011. I am truly riding better today than when I was 30.

Only mentioned these things because I deem it vital those around me know my history in case something goes wrong. Like you I am 99.99% nothing will happen.

I do also truly believe it is important to be open about both physical and mental health - I came close to depression during this year's recovery. Openness helps the individual and encourages others to think about their own health.


----------



## Randombiker9 (28 Nov 2019)

Thanks guys. How come most of these things are on Sundays annoyingly i volunteer on Sundays. 

Also I would not not tell, i kind of think it’s a bit dumb now thinking. I know I asked it but I was asking if anyone got turned down because of it. I’m not a pumper user and I do injections. I also wear a medical id bracelet saying I’m type 1 diabetic. Hypos are a pain and dangerous if not recognised in time. But it would be common sense to tell them. Just Incase. I’m actually lucky that I rarely get hypos but occasionally do. You never know when you will. Also I guess if they didn’t allow of that it would be discrimatjon according to my diabeties from diabeties is classed as a unseen disability underneath equality act.


----------



## DCLane (28 Nov 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks guys. How come most of these things are on Sundays annoyingly i volunteer on Sundays.



Check anyway; many clubs do rides on other days.


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2019)

DCLane said:


> Check anyway; many clubs do rides on other days.



Even if the club does not have organized rides the many members will be out most days looking for company.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks guys. How come most of these things are on Sundays annoyingly i volunteer on Sundays.



I think most rides are on a Sunday from both a traditional and practical view. The majority of people will be able to organise themselves around a Sunday morning ride.

My own be club organises "official" rides on Saturday (1), Sunday (3), Tuesday training (3 groups at different levels on same route) and Thursday hilly training.

There are though many other rides through the week. For example the club pensioners, we prefer retirees, ride Monday, Wednesday, Friday and anyone is welcome. Another group starts rides at 6.00am Saturday and is popular with those with young families as they get home 10.00/10.30. As a retiree I could ride with official or unofficial rides seven days a week.

We are looking at introducing a short, fast ride with no cafe stop. This is for those short on time and others who want to up their speed and endurance. It's expected to run at 45/50 miles with an average of 16/17mph.

You'll only discover the "unofficial" rides by joining a club, listening to the chat** and asking questions.

** beware of pensioners' pace - it may not be what you expect! 😂


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Nov 2019)

Some clubs in my area do their main rides on Saturdays. The one I used to ride with was Saturday mornings for the main rides plus other rides either ad hoc or semi regular organised via the website. 

Keep searching and you may find what suits you.


----------



## Venod (29 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You'll only discover the "unofficial" rides by joining a club, listening to the chat** and asking questions.



I would mostly agree with this, but to me these are the best rides, so much so that a lot of who are not members of clubs find out about them from Facebook,Strava etc, they are ridden by members from many clubs and non members who have left clubs (including me) who have become fed up with the officialdome of club riding, a lot caused by BC rules. When in a club in my younger days I can't remember any of the problems that seem to crop up nowadays, non members and members from other clubs would often ride on our club runs and be very welcome, much like the unofficial rides I sometimes attend now.


----------



## Stompier (29 Nov 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks guys. How come most of these things are on Sundays annoyingly i volunteer on Sundays.



Smaller clubs might well only ride out on Sundays. The bigger the club, the more likely they are to have a number of different rides or ride types on different days.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2019)

Vantage said:


> As a fellow type 1,do NOT keep it a secret. That's stupid advise. We both know how quickly a hypo can start and how quickly it can get serious.
> Ensure at the very least the ride leader knows about it and ensure you carry plenty of ammo (jelly babies are best) if a hypo attacks.


Indeed! I was on a group cycling holiday on the Costa Blanca about 20 years ago. One very warm day the group set off on a strenuous route and we were just getting to the top of the 1,000 metre high Tudons climb when a rider at the front suddenly started wobbling all over the road before falling off unconscious! Fortunately, the riders with him sussed what the situation was, despite the rider not having told us that he was a diabetic. We were next to an army base at the time and managed to communicate to one of the young guards on duty at the gate that the rider needed to get to hospital ASAP. An army vehicle appeared and the rider was whisked off to hospital. They sorted him out and he turned up back at the hotel next day looking rather sheepish. After a day off he was back riding with us again, but was a lot more careful to eat and drink appropriately! 

If this incident had happened about 20 minutes later we would have been on our high-speed descent towards Benidorm and it would not have had a happy ending!


----------



## mjr (29 Nov 2019)

The better groups ride starting later at this time of year (to minimise number of ice cancellations) which often means varying between Sat/Sun because of how many potential lunch stops have gone booked-only or carvery-only on Sundays.


----------



## HLaB (29 Nov 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks guys. How come most of these things are on Sundays annoyingly i volunteer on Sundays


At my current club,the official run was on a Sunday but by word of mouth I heard about an off-shoot ride on the Saturday that wasn't advertised and it actually suited me better  I also found out about other non official rides on other days. Once you get in there you may find something that suits you.

At my former two club's the Saturday rides were far more popular than the more official Sunday ride but those Saturday rides were advertised. Similarly though I found out by word of mouth about non official weekday and evening rides.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2019)

Venod said:


> I would mostly agree with this, but to me these are the best rides, so much so that a lot of who are not members of clubs find out about them from Facebook,Strava etc, they are ridden by members from many clubs and non members who have left clubs (including me) who have become fed up with the officialdome of club riding, a lot caused by BC rules. When in a club in my younger days I can't remember any of the problems that seem to crop up nowadays, non members and members from other clubs would often ride on our club runs and be very welcome, much like the unofficial rides I sometimes attend now.



I agree the unofficial rides are the most fun and being retired I'd say 80% of my club riding is on Monday, Wednesday and Friday with the other retired reprobates. We are the core of the group but anyone who can hack it at pensioners' pace is welcome.

Our club unofficial rides are open to non club members but I think only 2-3 do turn out.

The issues you mention largely revolve around insurance which in my younger days, perhaps yours, wasn't even a consideration.


----------



## mjr (29 Nov 2019)

HLaB said:


> shoot ride on the Saturday


 Ag2r shorts advised?


----------



## Randombiker9 (29 Nov 2019)

Thanks guys I guess I should just keep reaseching.



ColinJ said:


> Indeed! I was on a group cycling holiday on the Costa Blanca about 20 years ago. One very warm day the group set off on a strenuous route and we were just getting to the top of the 1,000 metre high Tudons climb when a rider at the front suddenly started wobbling all over the road before falling off unconscious! Fortunately, the riders with him sussed what the situation was, despite the rider not having told us that he was a diabetic. We were next to an army base at the time and managed to communicate to one of the young guards on duty at the gate that the rider needed to get to hospital ASAP. An army vehicle appeared and the rider was whisked off to hospital. They sorted him out and he turned up back at the hotel next day looking rather sheepish. After a day off he was back riding with us again, but was a lot more careful to eat and drink appropriately!
> 
> If this incident had happened about 20 minutes later we would have been on our high-speed descent towards Benidorm and it would not have had a happy ending!


That’s bad and just proves people should tell about your medical condition. After all wouldn’t you tell your boss at work? So how is it any different. Sounds like he learned the hard way. Although saying that not everyone that is diabetic can recognise hypos. I’m lucky that I can. I say this becuse the occasional times I’ve felt it whilst cycling I always stop to check and this is ussually when eyesight wont focus and I get confused. We all feel them diffently or the same. At least he’s alright. I often test before I cycle as well. I haven’t haved any issues with my diabeties and severe hypos since 2014 (and well that’s a long story)


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2019)

Randombiker9 said:


> Thanks guys I guess I should just keep reaseching.
> 
> 
> That’s bad and just proves people should tell about your medical condition. After all wouldn’t you tell your boss at work? So how is it any different. Sounds like he learned the hard way. Although saying that not everyone that is diabetic can recognise hypos. I’m lucky that I can. I say this becuse the occasional times I’ve felt it whilst cycling I always stop to check and this is ussually when eyesight wont focus and I get confused. We all feel them diffently or the same. At least he’s alright. I often test before I cycle as well. I haven’t haved any issues with my diabeties and severe hypos since 2014 (and well that’s a long story)


I don't suffer from diabetes but have bonked really badly several times and ended up the same way. I ended up lying in the middle of the road on a circuit of Mull. I crawled to the verge and conked out there for a while until I got my energy levels back up. A few concerned tourists stopped to ask if I needed help, which was nice of them!


----------

